# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] البورصة المصرية لمعرفة أسعار الاسهم والمتابعة

## جلاكسي

*البورصة المصرية لمعرفة أسعار الاسهم والمتابعة*


تابع اسعار البورصات العربية لحظة بلحظة مع تحديث فوري لأحدث أخبار البورصة... سوق الاسهم السعودي، 

البورصة المصرية،سوق دبي المالي والتحليل الفني للاسهم.

يشتمل علي كافة المعلومات المتعلقة بالبورصة واسواق المال في جميع الدول العربية

*مباشر*



*http://www.mubasher.info/*

----------

